# 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Corey1895 said:


> Hello my name Corey and my 2013 Chevy Cruze 1.4 turbo it has 103000 miles on it just had the valve cover replaced at 100,000 miles but the car has me stumped. I have several codes P0097 sensor 2 circuit low bank 1, P0113 sensor 1 circuit high, P11C2, and P2227 barometric pressure circuit range/ performance. I have changed the map sensor Acdelco #213-4760 and Acdelco #55568175. I’ve checked all the wires and they all look good. But still won’t start just cranks and cranks. I’ve cleared the codes and unhooked the battery but can’t get rid of the light or start it might start 1 out of 10 times and run rough and sound like a lawn mower. Please help
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you *not* telling us about your car?

Usually the *P0097* is caused by a bad #2 IAT (internally shorted or open or otherwise damaged), but it could also be: 
No reference voltage to the #2 IAT sensor due to an open wire 
Excessively high intake air temperatures 
Short to ground on signal circuit 
Damaged IAT connector 
Bad PCM
Read more at: P0097 Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low Input

A code *P0113* may mean that one or more of the following has happened: 

Internally failed IAT sensor Faulty connection at IAT sensor 
Open in IAT ground circuit or signal circuit 
Short to voltage in IAT signal circuit or reference circuit IAT harness and/or wiring routed too close to high-voltage wiring (e.g. alternator, spark plug cables, etc.) 
Faulty PCM (less likely but not impossible)
Read more at: OBD-II Trouble Code: P0113 Intake Air Temperature Circuit High Input

*P11C2* CHEVROLET Possible Causes

Faulty Intake Air Humidity Sensor
Intake Air Humidity Sensor harness is open or shorted
Intake Air Humidity Sensor circuit poor electrical connection
Read more at: P11c2 Chevrolet - Intake Air Humidity Sensor Circuit Low Voltage

Causes for this *P2227* code may include: 

Defective or damaged BAP (Barometric Air pressure) sensor 
Defective or damaged electrical connector 
Wiring issue (e.g. open, short, corrosion) 
Electrical short (internal or mechanical) 
Loose electrical connection 
Heat damage 
Mechanical malfunction causing altered BAP readings 
ECM (Engine Control Module) issue
Read more at: P2227 Barometric Pressure Sensor A Range/Performance
*
P0016* Causes may include: 
Timing chain stretched, 
Misalignment of timing chain 
Tone ring on crankshaft slipped/broken 
Tone ring on camshaft slipped/broken 
Bad crank sensor 
Bad cam sensor 
Damaged wiring to crank/cam sensor 
Timing belt/chain tensioner damaged
Read more at: P0016 Crankshaft Camshaft Position Correlation DTC

*P0017* Causes may include: 

Timing chain stretched, 
Misalignment of timing chain 
Tone ring on crankshaft slipped/broken 
Tone ring on camshaft slipped/broken 
Bad crank sensor 
Bad cam sensor 
Damaged wiring to crank/cam sensor 
Timing belt/chain tensioner damaged 
An improperly torqued crankshaft balancer 
A mis-built or mis-timed engine 
A loose or missing crankshaft balancer bolt 
The CMP actuator solenoid stuck open 
The CMP actuator stuck in a position other than 0 degrees
Read more at: P0017 Crankshaft Position - Camshaft Position Correlation (Bank 1 Sensor B)


Code : *P00EB*
Marque : GMC
Description : P00EB *GMC* Intake Air Temperature Sensor 3 Circuit High Voltage
Causes possibles :

Faulty Intake Air Temperature sensor
Intake Air Temperature sensor harness is open or shorted
Intake Air Temperature sensor circuit poor electrical connection
Read more at: P00EB - GMC - CarDiag : A Mechanic In Your Pocket
https://www.cardiag.me/obd2-en/p00eb-gmc/
Potential causes for this code, *P0236*, to set are: 

Vacuum supply 
Pinched, collapsed or broken vacuum lines
Faulty control solenoid 
Faulty PCM
Read more at: P0236 Turbocharger Boost Sensor A Range Performance


----------

